# Presto canner ?



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've used Mirro canners for years and really like them.

I got two Presto canners gifted to me over the summer and finally got to use them tonight. I DO NOT like them! I couldn't get the regular canner lid to close and had to switch out to a Mirro, but it closed fine without the jars.

The one with a double stack of pints closed fine, but I do not like the jiggler. It's weighted at 15#'s and the gauge creeped up to 17#'s.

So, my question, can the weights be changed to the regular 5-10-15 or do I have to do a Yosimite Sam imitation until I get used to them or get rid of them?


Me tonight:

[YOUTUBE]B12eVCBbGsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

put the mirro jiggler on at 5# and when it is about ready bump it to make sure you'll get steam release the go to your canning pressure and check again before committing yourself 100%. It should be fine. Steam pressure is steam pressure.

Wade


----------



## Rocksandcedars (Dec 30, 2014)

I found a great deal on a Presto a few years ago. I ordered an additional weight set that I use instead of the one that came with it. It has two rings, so alone it is 5 lbs, one ring makes it 10lbs, and 2 rings makes it 15 lbs. I'm not especially fond of it, as it takes three times as long as my grandmother's 80 year old one, but I finally had to retire that one.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

1shotwade said:


> put the mirro jiggler on at 5# and when it is about ready bump it to make sure you'll get steam release the go to your canning pressure and check again before committing yourself 100%. It should be fine. Steam pressure is steam pressure.
> 
> Wade


I have both, and the jiggles are NOT compatible with each other. Different styles of jigglers that set on top of different dimensioned posts. Swapping one for the other will in no way guarranty the steam pressure will be correct.

Terri, was the stove at full blast when the steam pressure gauge was inching towards 17psi? I have a Presto, like it, but find that I use my largest burner at full blast only until it reaches operating pressure, then turn it down to about 50% flame to maintain 15 psi. I suspect you are simply running the canner too hot and you are in danger of running it dry. How fast is the jiggler vaping as it reaches 17psi?


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Presto-Pressu...2027941&sr=8-1&keywords=presto+weighted+gauge

Just buy this, you can add and remove weights to get 5,10 or 15 lbs pressure. I love my Presto. 

I've never used a mirro but I think those don't usually come with a dial gauge correct? So you're not used to seeing that the dial gauge is normally slightly higher than the set of the weight on an adjustable gauge? This is normal. The 15 pound gauge that comes with the Presto canner doesn't jiggle, and you are only meant to control the pressure by controlling the heat. If you want to use the jiggle type that release steam to maintain the pressure by weight, then buy the one linked. But don't be surprised when it shows slightly higher pressure on the dial gauge than the weight you have set to use. That's normal. If it goes much over 2 pounds of the set weight then I turn the heat down a little. Just like you do with any weighted gauge canner, you adjust the heat to maintain the pressure which is expressed by the rocking of the weight.


----------



## MNfarmers (Jan 7, 2015)

Get the weight set. After I got it I fell in love with my Presto all over again. I will NEVER go back to my Mirro. (especially since it tried to blow up on me.)


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Wade, like Michael said, the weights are not interchangeable. 

No, the stove was not at full blast, but at a hair less than 50%. I had it set(I thought) at the 15#'s but when I went back later it had creeped up. That canner came with the 15# weight, no rings for adjusting. And it didn't seem to be doing much venting at the 17#'s. It was set the same as the Mirro that was running beside it that was venting correctly.

I got rid of the dial gauge canner I had years ago because I didn't like babysitting it. 

I was hoping to be able to change out the vent stem so that it would accept a regular jiggler, but it doesn't look as if I'll be able to. Nuts....

Thanks all!!! 

I'll ban the regular canner to the garage and try the 23qt a couple of more times with the other weight before I see if it'll suffer the same fate.


----------



## randumguy (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a Presto, and an All American. I converted the AA to the jiggler. I have noticed that the gauge reads different than the weight. This could be due to altitude possibly. The weight should stay the same, giving 5, 10, 15 lbs of steam pressure regardless of what the gauge says. 

I have also found that the Presto is a bit more finicky on the heat settings once up to steam than the AA. While I do prefer the AA, I will continue to use the Presto to help keep multiple loads going. Any pressure canner is better than no pressure canner in my book.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm not running low on canners so I can be a bit choosey. 

I went from two(16 & 22qt Mirros) to six this summer. Mom got me a 16 qt at the auction, then my mil gave me a 16qt Presto and bought me the 23qt one. Then...I came across an AA at Goodwill. I still have to convert the AA though. 

I just decided to take the presto's out for a test run as they were the ones handy. I'll still use the 23qt one so that I can run back to back canning with the Mirro's, but the 16qt Presto's going to the garage as a spare. 

The Presto's seem to be pretty light weight compared to the others. That may be why they're a bit more finicky.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Years back I bought a presto then my aunt gave me another when she quit canning.Both had jigglers and no gauges. I would use them hard then when canning was over I placed them on the wood stove filled with water to keep the humidity up in the house.I got by with this for 5-6 years then one day one of them kept going thru much more water. When I checked them out both of them were pitted on the inside. 1 had actually pitted thru and was leaking all the water out.
From that point on I have used mirro and love it. I still have both presto's out in the junk pile ready to go to salvage.The jigglers are the same as the mirro's exactly.I didn't know they made another style than what I had.Presto is cheap junk. At least the ones I had.

Wade


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Terri in WV said:


> Wade, like Michael said, the weights are not interchangeable.
> 
> No, the stove was not at full blast, but at a hair less than 50%. I had it set(I thought) at the 15#'s but when I went back later it had creeped up. That canner came with the 15# weight, no rings for adjusting. And it didn't seem to be doing much venting at the 17#'s. It was set the same as the Mirro that was running beside it that was venting correctly.
> 
> ...


1 your Presto was doing what it's supposed to do, with the type of gauge that you were using with it. 

2 you don't have to change the vent stem to turn use it with a weighted gauge that will jiggle to release pressure. You just need to buy the correct adjustable weighted gauge that I linked in my previous post.


----------

